# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget > سوال: فرمول تبدیل آرایه بالا مثلثی به آرایه یک بعدی به روش سطری

## flowermina

سلام . کسی هست که جواب سوال زیر رو بلد باشه  :گریه: 
فرمول تبدیل آرایه بالا مثلثی به آرایه یک بعدی به روش سطری در ++ c

----------

